# Midnight Players Wanted near Cape Cod Massachusetts.



## gambler1650 (Apr 22, 2003)

Greetings!  I've posted a few times so far, done a few reviews and given a few opinions.  This is all rather cheeky for someone who hasn't actually run or played in a D20 game (except for a few online Neverwinter Nights sessions) before.  So.. I have one fella near me who I can probably drag into playing (if I promise to play a Miniatures Wargame with him at least).  If there's anyone else within easy distance of East Falmouth, Massachusetts (02536 if you want to be even more precise and check with Mapquest) who could make a session once or twice a month (at least once a month and if everyone can make it on a second weekend then twice a month once in awhile would work too) drop me a line at: 

gambler_1650@yahoo.com 

Mature (this doesn't mean 'older') gamers only please.  As in, ones who can be counted on to treat each other and the game setting with respect, and handle mature themes (primarily dark and disturbing imagery) within their fantasy games.

This will be a Midnight Campaign and will be done as intended by the book.  Initially no extra material besides in the PHB, DMG and MM will be included except for possibly a house 'flavor' (less than a rule, more than nothing) idea for wizards I floated downstream in this thread:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=48676

I would be most likely to run each session on a Saturday, starting early afternoon through as late as people are able to play, but time is somewhat negotiable.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 22, 2003)

I might be interested. I haven't been able to pick up the book yet, but i entend to the first chance i can.

Once or twice a month isn't a problem with me, but my regular weekly game is on Saterday evenings. If a differnt day could be worked out i'd definatly put forth the effort to get the extra time to come.


----------



## Morpheus (Apr 22, 2003)

*I Knew It!*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I might be interested. I haven't been able to pick up the book yet, but i entend to the first chance i can.
> 
> Once or twice a month isn't a problem with me, but my regular weekly game is on Saterday evenings. If a differnt day could be worked out i'd definatly put forth the effort to get the extra time to come. *




I knew Sir Osis would reply to this. Advertise a game and...BOOM! There he is.  

Hey, Nick, how are things? We got a new player and guess what, he's playing Kariff. Doesn't quite have it down yet, he still uses the greatsword instead of the dagger... 

I'm up to my old tricks; guess which group of hapless fools... I mean PCs... got captured again? If you guessed Caltros the Witty and Co., you win!

Later,

Morpheus (who knows that a long post adds to his post count also)


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 22, 2003)

Sir Osis,

While I said that the time was probably optional, the day of the week is unlikely to be, especially once the NFL season starts in a couple of months (Sundays will be out).  Weeknights are unlikely too just because I'm never sure if I'll be 'awake' enough to do such activity in the evening (I can tell since I play wargames once or twice a week and often have to shunt it a day or two away).

If things change, I'll let you know, or if they do for you.. do the same.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 23, 2003)

gambler1650 said:
			
		

> *Sir Osis,
> 
> While I said that the time was probably optional, the day of the week is unlikely to be, especially once the NFL season starts in a couple of months (Sundays will be out).  Weeknights are unlikely too just because I'm never sure if I'll be 'awake' enough to do such activity in the evening (I can tell since I play wargames once or twice a week and often have to shunt it a day or two away).
> 
> If things change, I'll let you know, or if they do for you.. do the same.  *




I'll be sure to drop you a line if my Saterdays free up.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 23, 2003)

Damn, wish I lived back around the Cape again!  I love Cape Cod.  I lived there for a few years back in the early 80's, when I was still in high school.  I went to Bourne High School from about 82-84 before moving to Florida.

Good luck with your game Gambler.  I love Midnight and my group seems to like it after playing one session.  Our next session is May 4th.

Toric


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 23, 2003)

Dang.  Well, we're off by 20 years.  Didn't know we had dwarves in this neck of the woods...   Seriously, too bad.  I hope to get a few responses here, since by and large this group seems to be pretty mature and reasonable... for a group of people who play fantasy games primarily in  their 30's (if my earlier poll had any merit).


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 23, 2003)

Hmmm, looking at my original thread and I both want to reiterate and reassure on one thing.. I have never DMed a D20 game before.  I have been a Storyteller in White Wolf Games, a DM in a Rolemaster Campaign, done some Neverwinter Nights DM-ing and done TP concepts and implementation in MUSHes online for about 10 years.  In most of the experiences people seemed to enjoy themselves though I was inexperienced and did some things poorly.  Areas that I do well in include description, overall campaign/adventure concept, thinking of possiblilities that the players might try other than the 'obvious choice', and letting the players develop their own motivations and encouraging players to RP among themselves in addition to RPing based on my description.

My weaknesses are organization (I can create a lot of information, but it gets more and more shuffled as a game moves along, especially if there are more than a couple of main published books to look through - one of the reasons I'm sticking with the core rulebooks and the Midnight Campaign Setting as the only sources initially) and I can get overwhelmed quickly if multiple things are going on at once (ie, two or three questions at the same time while I'm looking up one  thing and trying to remember something else).  So anyone in a group which I DM has to be prepared for a "Ok.  Everyone needs to let me think for a moment." or a "One at a time." comment.   Also, while I can think up alternative possibilities for a party beforehand, I can freeze for a few moments if the party goes off on a tangent I'm not prepared for.  

So basically, when I ask for mature players, I'm also asking for ones who don't mind an inexperienced DM who will insist you tell him what you found lacking in his presentation so that he can work on fixing it at the next session.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 28, 2003)

I've been trying my dandest to track a copy of the midnight book down, did you get it some where local or order on-line?


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 28, 2003)

I ordered it from here actually, the RPG Shop.    Don't have many good RPG stores around here unfortunately, one little comic shop.  Haven't really checked out Hyannis though, for instance.  Oh, and should you know any folks who would like a mature RP experience (doesn't mean older folks, just ones who are good with others and won't min/max, twink, etc) who would enjoy playing, feel free to drop them this link.  Contact me at gambler_1650@yahoo.com btw for my 'Midnight Campaign Info' document even if you aren't sure you can play.  Summary of the Campaign history, what makes Midnight different from standard AD&D, and some requirements to play in my campaign, along with what y'all can expect from me.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 25, 2003)

Still trying to get together a group for this.  I have a 'campaign outline' document to send anyone interested.


----------



## dropshadow (May 27, 2003)

I know this doesn't help much, but I'm working on a Midnight Neverwinter mod...

Classes, races and even the barter system is working fine, its the magic system thats a pain. I know its possible thru scripts and such, just need to figure out how.



			
				gambler1650 said:
			
		

> *This is all rather cheeky for someone who hasn't actually run or played in a D20 game (except for a few online Neverwinter Nights sessions) before.*


----------



## gambler1650 (Jun 5, 2003)

dropshadow,

Sounds interesting! I have a friend that I call a 'psychocoder' from her MUSH days (text RPGs).  I'm trying desperately to hook her on NWN so I can take advantage of her coding abilities to do things just like you're talking about.  I have no doubt she could do the kinds of things needed, but she's got these annoying responsibilities called a job, spouse and two kids.


----------

